# [SOLVED] Only Hear Out of One Side with Gaming Headsets



## Rockafeller (Feb 27, 2007)

This explanation might be longer than it needs to be. There might even be a simple resolution for it. Sorry if there is

Alright, I have a bit of a unique gaming setup here. This is a picture of it:










I tried using a 40 inch Sony HDTV upstairs via HDMI Cord, but that just didn't work well at all. I don't know how to describe it. There was a bit of a lag / delay between when you hit the buttons and the action showed up on screen, making it impossible to play games.

So I bought a special cord to hook up my PS3 to my 23in. Desktop Acer Computer Screen. The cord has HDMI on one side (Which goes into the back of the ps3) and a special "DVI" port on the other side which goes into the back of the computer monitor. It plays in 1080p and it's great. No lag.

Although the cord I'm using doesn't support audio. I mean afterall, it is going straight into a computer SCREEN - no speakers.

So I use my basic red/white/yellow audio cord that came with the ps3 and I put one side in the ps3 of course, then the other side is currently going into the back of a stereo system. (The yellow is of course left there, dangling.)










This is great. I have audio. But what I want to do is somehow hear the gaming noise through headphones. So I bought a Turtle Beach PX21 and I hooked everything up correctly (Without putting anything into the front of a television) .. because I have NO T.V.!

And I could only hear the _game noise out of one side of the headset_. But I could easily hear the _voicechat out of both ears_.

I sent it back to the store because I thought it was a deffective headset.. Today I bought a pair of Tritton AX180s and I'm having the _SAME PROBLEM_.

I can only hear out of one side of the headset while using the Ps3. Never even tried yet with the voicechat because I was too angry with the fact Im having the same problem... But _everything works perfectly when I set it up on the PC_

The conclusion Ive come to is that the regular A/V Cable that came with my ps3 is now deffective? Maybe only one side works?

Again sorry if this was WAY too long but I had to make sure I saiid everything.


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Only Hear Out of One Side with Gaming Headsets*

Hi Rockafeller,

I think you could be right in saying that this is caused by a faulty cable. Luckily this can be easily proved. When you setup is running, everything turned on, plug out one of the red/white cables. If the sound remains constant or fails to to output completely we may have a cable fault. Reattempt this with the other cable to determine which cable is failing. The only other thing I can think of at the moment is messing around with the audio settings on your xbox to determine if unsupported sound codecs are causing problems. 

Best of Luck,

Seal.


----------

